# Shopping for chargers



## FastTracker (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I'm in the market to replace/upgrade my battery charger and I wanted to get some opinions on what I should be looking at. My requirements are...

AC/DC power input
Ability to charge/discharge NiCd/NiMh as well as LiPo/LiIon/LiFe with balancing
Adjustable current output from 1.0 mA. 
Charge 4 battery packs at once

I'm not a serious racer, just a backyard basher. My son and I run E-Maxxes and Mini Ts, hence the last two requirements. I'm okay with spending up to $200.

What should I be looking at? I was considering the Integy EV-Peak Multifunction 50W QUAD AC/DC Charger.


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

The Onyx 245 might help you, less than $150 and charges 2 different battery types at once. And there are ways to charge(and balance) multiple Lipo's at once.


----------



## FastTracker (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought about the Onyx 245 but I ended up buying the Integy EV-Peak Multifunction 50W QUAD AC/DC Charger. I wanted to be able to charge 4 packs at once. Besides, I scored the EV-Peak for $20 less than advertised price... shipped.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

If you meant "charge 4 different spec packs at once" then I think there's only one on the market. It is the hitec 4 x 50 AC power. Oh, I see there another one too. I'll bet they're nearly identical.


----------

